# Are any of you cord cutters?



## navigator9 (Feb 3, 2016)

Have any of you out there cut the cord? I've been frustrated with cable for a long time. It's always really bothered me that I pay every month for dozens of channels that I never watch. Grrrrrrr! So I've started taking steps toward cutting the cord. I have Amazon Prime, so that gives me lots of movies and TV shows, too. I got Amazon Fire TV, so that I can watch all of what I get from Prime, on my TV. I'm getting an over the air antennae so that I can get local stations. I was disappointed that there were a few channels that I'd miss, like the Discovery channel, NatGeo, and the History channel, but I discovered that the few "must have" shows from those channels are available to buy on Amazon Prime, and I can get them even cheaper by buying the whole season. This is looking better and better!  I was thinking of getting Netflix or Hulu, but I'm not sure I'll even need them. I was wondering if any of you out there might have any tips for me that I've overlooked.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 3, 2016)

I was for a couple years.  Then were was a time I thought my mom might come visit me -  and she has to have her football - so I had to get cable and then promptly work sent me to NJ for almost 6 months, and I am still stuck in the contract.

But I got by with Hulu, Amazon and other websites.


----------



## Stacyspy (Feb 3, 2016)

Just make sure you can get local channels by antenna... We were going to cut the cord, but we're to far away from "civilization", and we wouldn't get a signal.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 3, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> Just make sure you can get local channels by antenna... We were going to cut the cord, but we're to far away from "civilization", and we wouldn't get a signal.



Hulu takes care of network shows.  Local news might be difficult.  But most local stations have websites.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 3, 2016)

I use Direct TV. Not much of a downgrade but it's still cheaper than cable.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 3, 2016)

We have an apple TV coupled to a Smart TV - with that alone certain news stations are free, plus we have a roof antenna. We have Amazon prime, Hulu, Netflix and HBOtoGo (gotta have Game of Thrones) and iTunes if I need to download a series to watch at sea. Its still less than Direct TV, and I really really really dislike watching (or even recording) shows on someone elses schedule.

plus im a bit of a series binge watcher...


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 3, 2016)

Two antenna. One pointed west and one pointed south. Both are long distance set ups. We were told by several that we could not get signal here - before things went digital we had a 20db amp so we could get TV. Now we don't need the amplifier and get good enough signal.

In a lot of places you can get enough signal but you need to know enough to get LARGE antenna's and place them where they can gather signal. Even with digital broadcast signal.

We support OTA television. There will come a time when there is no longer over the air signal if we don't.


----------



## paillo (Feb 3, 2016)

I don't watch anything that's not streaming on my Roku, get my news from the web and the radio. Totally happy with Netflix and Amazon Prime, catching up on series I've wanted to watch for years (while I do things like cut tussah silk, baste dog sweaters, fill microwavable neck warmers with feed corn, etc. etc.) Stuck with DirecTV though because my DH has to have his megaselection of shows and sports.


----------



## Susie (Feb 3, 2016)

We get basic cable (bundled with phone and internet), and I have started the conversation with DH about cutting the cord.  The only thing I really need that I wanted cable for in the first place is local news and PBS.  We did, however, get several of those channels that play old TV shows that we truly enjoy.  We did try an antenna (too small, apparently) with no luck to even get the local TV station.  

If you do cut the cord, please let us know how that went.  I am truly thinking it would be much smarter to watch on our own schedule.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 3, 2016)

Just FYI - a smart TV or Apple TV (or many other intarwebbby things) will let you watch PBS shows


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 3, 2016)

I prefer nexflix personally. A fraction of the price of cable and no commercials.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 3, 2016)

Gee, it's encouraging to know there are so many of you out there. For a while _*everyone*_ had cable, and now it seems like many are giving it up. If there were a way to only pay for the channels you actually watched, it would be one thing, but when you have to pay for shopping channels you don't watch, channels in languages you don't speak, sports channels you have no interest in, children's programming when you're 65, you start to think there must be a better way. Thanks to all of you for your input, and Susie, I'll definitely let you know how it goes.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 3, 2016)

We might be oddballs in that we don't have a landline nor cable - Verizon keeps trying to bump up our FIOS into a "package" but we have successfully resisted them so far. We used to have DirectTV, but realized we weren't using it. And I cut the landline at the last presidential election because of all the freaking robo calls!!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 3, 2016)

Fwiw i use a digital antenna. They're hung (multiple for multiple tvs) in the attic and attached to the cables that are attached to wall outlets strung through the walls. Gives us local channels,  pbs, and we buy series or movies we want. I use a cell for internet and a home phone instead of home internet and a landline.


----------



## paillo (Feb 3, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Fwiw i use a digital antenna. They're hung (multiple for multiple tvs) in the attic and attached to the cables that are attached to wall outlets strung through the walls. Gives us local channels,  pbs, and we buy series or movies we want. I use a cell for internet and a home phone instead of home internet and a landline.



lionprincess, you are resourceful and amazing! I want you nearby should we ever all have to run for the hills, soaping gear in backpacks


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 3, 2016)

For now we have DirectTv, but I absolutely never watch it. It's for our extended family currently living with us... anything that can make them content is sooo worth the money for now. I use Netflix and have Amazon Prime... now Amazon has those standalone subscriptions for HBO and Starz that I'm going to get once we get to cancel the satellite. I keep HBO for the John Oliver show and Game of Thrones but mainly just binge various series on Netflix and BBC stuff on youtube.

Speaking of the BBC - why do you brits get fun shows like QI and all we have are root-dumb reality tv shows?


----------



## makemineirish (Feb 3, 2016)

I am a cord cutter, more from irritation with cable providers' service than price.  My only options where I live are AT&T, Time Warner, and Direct TV...the Axis of Evil.  I bought an Apple TV when they first came out and still have the first generation on one television.  A newer version is on the second.  

I get my news online and don't miss local stations.  National Geographic, the History Channel, and the Smithsonian Channel are all free through my Apple TV along with a host of other things.  Depending on how many shows you watch on those channels, it might be a worthwhile purchase for you.  As for my television options:  I get a majority of my television through a $8/mo Hulu subscription.  I find Netflix to be relatively useless in the off-season, but pay for it when Orange is the New Black and House of Cards are on.  If I am willing to be patient, I can watch the previous season of the The Walking Dead on Netflix instead of purchasing it through iTunes.  HBO, Showtime, and CBS round out our entertainment buffet.  I try to get my movies from Redbox if I am home sick or plowing through them, but am usually too lazy to bother and simply pay the iTunes rental fee for immediate gratification and the convenience of not having to pick up/return or risk late fees.

Despite the premium channel subscriptions, I still spend less than I did on cable providers.  I appreciate the ability to add or drop my subscriptions to certain channels based on their season roster or my schedule.  I do not have to take time out of my day to re-negotiate the terms of introductory offer when my internet/cable bill suddenly jumps from $80/mo to $255 (AT&T U-verse).  Nor am I obligated to a two-year contract regardless of the quality of reception or customer service (Direct TV).  I also do not have to wait 1-2 weeks for a technician if I have a problem (Time Warner).

I have had one or two issues over the years with iTunes purchases.  In each case, I was able to get a live person on the phone within a reasonable period of time who spoke intelligible English.  They fixed my problem immediately...no delay, no checking with a supervisor, no transferring me between representatives, and no scheduling a technician.

If you are an avid sports fan, the math might work out a bit differently for you.  As for me...I cannot imagine why I would pay for cable as it currently exists.  I cut the cord years ago and have absolutely no regrets 

ETA: I am not trying to insert a product placement, but have recently been watching "Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee."  Since I have an iPhone and an Apple TV, I can pull up the episodes on my phone and throw them onto the television with the touch of a button.  I find it to be easier than using Chromecast (which I own but have found to be redundant).  More importantly, I can use my Apple TV remote to pause/play/rewind/fast forward, rather than the original device (as is the case with Chromecast).


----------



## SparksnFlash (Feb 3, 2016)

I 'cut the cord' several years ago.  I went through some minor withdrawal, and watched DVDs for awhile, then tapered off of those as well.  The thing I missed most, and still do, was the background noise.  I solved that with audiobooks, and I get them at the library.  All the money and time I save goes into soap making.  It's quite nice having someone tell a story while I'm still productive.  You can also "read" some of those great classics that you never made the time to sit down to read through.  There are some (History Channel and BBC) that I still miss, but thanks to all of you may check Netflix or Amazon Prime.


----------



## dibbles (Feb 3, 2016)

We live at the bottom of a small hill, with big trees and an antenna just doesn't work for us. I've known too many people unhappy with Dish. I don't watch a lot of TV, but during the long dark winter months I do watch more. It's a non-issue for us anyway - DH loves sports, so I don't think cable will ever go away here.


----------



## SplendorSoaps (Feb 3, 2016)

We got rid of our cable almost 10 years ago and haven't missed it at all. I caved a few years ago and let the family get Hulu and Netflix (a total monthly cost of less than $20), so we still watch more TV than we should. If you're into sports, you'll probably miss cable (not an issue in our house). I'll tell you what, though...once you cut the cable you will NOT miss all of those commercials you've been watching! LOL


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 3, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> Heh. Huh hehehe huh. Yeah. You have no idea
> ;-)



I'll stay where I'm at LP and you can come visit if ya want. 
I'm willing to bet we both have pantries. Just like our grandparents did.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 3, 2016)

We keep waffling back and forth between cutting the cord and not.  I'm totally fine with cutting the cord completely as long as we have reliable internet access, Netflix and digital antenna for local stations.  My hubby's requirement is being able to watch college football when it's not on a network station.  In the past we've had DIRECTV, slingtv, Netflix & Hulu and I've recently been tempted by Amazon Prime (more for the free shipping than the streaming music & video).  We still have our DIRECTV dish but the only way they could tempt me to come back would be offering a'la carte selection of channels.  I'm not paying more than $100/month just to have hundreds of channels that I DON'T want to watch . . . let me pay for what's I'm actually interested in watching.


----------



## Seawolfe (Feb 3, 2016)

snappyllama said:


> Speaking of the BBC - why do you brits get fun shows like QI and all we have are root-dumb reality tv shows?



QI is on Hulu. And if you get TunnelBear you can proxy over to watch all the fun BBC stuff


----------



## Arimara (Feb 3, 2016)

Seawolfe said:


> Just FYI - a smart TV or Apple TV (or many other intarwebbby things) will let you watch PBS shows



My TV won't let me watch PBS shows. I think I need Hulu for that and I'm not crazy about them.



SplendorSoaps said:


> We got rid of our cable almost 10 years ago and haven't missed it at all. I caved a few years ago and let the family get Hulu and Netflix (a total monthly cost of less than $20), so we still watch more TV than we should. If you're into sports, you'll probably miss cable (not an issue in our house). I'll tell you what, though...once you cut the cable you will NOT miss all of those commercials you've been watching! LOL



Netflix is a good compromise but I wish they were really extensive with the DVDs. I also wish certain movies were available on DVD like "Twilight of the Cockroaches" or "Pinocchio and the Emperor of the Night" or even that Raggedy Ann and Andy movie. 


doriettefarm said:


> We keep waffling back and forth between cutting the cord and not.  I'm totally fine with cutting the cord completely as long as we have reliable internet access, Netflix and digital antenna for local stations.  My hubby's requirement is being able to watch college football when it's not on a network station.  In the past we've had DIRECTV, slingtv, Netflix & Hulu and I've recently been tempted by Amazon Prime (more for the free shipping than the streaming music & video).  We still have our DIRECTV dish but the only way they could tempt me to come back would be offering a'la carte selection of channels.  I'm not paying more than $100/month just to have hundreds of channels that I DON'T want to watch . . . let me pay for what's I'm actually interested in watching.



Cable's only good for the internet I pay for. But whenever you can/want to cut the cord, best of luck to you.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 3, 2016)

We cut the cord years ago and I didn't mind at all. Then I worked from home for a few years and had to get the whole package again. Recently we cut it again and I enjoyed the free satellite we aimed outside for a while, we got really into the free stations like ion and pbs, but then I got hooked on Homeland (thanks Netflix) so I bundled my cell service and got Directv and internet at home again for a pretty reasonable rate. I can live without it but I do enjoy having it again.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Feb 4, 2016)

We have no tv here. Literally, it was in the cellar until I gave it to a lady from church. We barely watched it and when the wee bairn came there was no room for it. 

We occasionally watch films, on a laptop. If I'm working from home then I will put it on the larger monitor, but that is not often. 

If you don't watch what you pay for, are the things that you would lose worth the money to you? Even if you couldn't watch your favorite show, is that worth the money to you? If so, there is your answer. If not, snip snip snip. 

I know people that are so in to so many shows that they have to save them and then have no time to watch them all! But they must watch them all, somehow, because it is so vital to know what happens. I honestly think that they would have major trauma issues if some shows were cancelled mid series!

We have Internet, though - when we move anywhere, I HAVE to have Internet there ready for the first day. It would be like not having a water supply!


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 4, 2016)

*Is what it's doing for you worth what it's doing to you.*

Thanks TEG for clearing the entire thing up once again for me.
 I need to ask myself that question fairly often.


----------



## makemineirish (Feb 4, 2016)

Maybe I misinterpreted your question.  A number of the replies are regarding people who have chosen to eliminate or limit television.  While this is admirable, it is not necessarily my objective in "cutting the cord".  

I work from home and have the television on as background entertainment while I grind away on a laptop.  My concern in eliminating cable was not restricting my television, by rather, ensuring that I would not miss out on anything more than commercials.  I can absolutely live without television and once gave it up for a couple of years...the same way I eliminated sugar in another period of self-deprivation.  I am a bit more hedonistic these days (eating pie as I type
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

At the moment, I can get any show that I want to watch for less than what I would pay for a cable subscription.  I suck it up and pay for seasons of "The Walking Dead" and "Top Chef" (don't judge me) despite the fact that both are available for streaming the following year.  Otherwise, everything else can be easily viewed through my subscriptions to HBO (Game of Thrones, Jon Oliver, Bill Maher), Showtime (Homeland, Shameless), CBS (Good Wife, Secretary of State), and Hulu (all things Shonda Rhimes, etc).  

I tried Chromecast, but found that most networks limited the number of episodes that I could watch for free before hitting me up for a pass code through my paid subscription service.  Furthermore, I hates the awkwardness of having to switch between tabs or unlock my phone to pause or rewind.  I only appreciate catching a game when I get the full stadium experience of greasy food, sticky floors, and the combined BO of thousands.  Therefore, I am not well-versed in the availability or cost of sporting events.  

It is important to note that Time Warner is currently in discussions to purchase 25% of Hulu, which could affect the service provided and availability of new content significantly.  At present, Hulu is my chief and most cost-effective source for recently aired episodes.  

I am curious to see the specifics of the deal should it go through.  My hope would be that the investment simply insulated Time Warner from the economic fallout of cord cutters like myself, resulting in increased content on Hulu.  The more cynical assumption is that a contingency of the large-share purchase would be to delay new content (much like Netflix now) to slow the hemorrhage of cable subscribers.  You could still watch the same shows...just a year after they air.

The irony, to me, is that any of the large cable providers could have saved themselves a massive amount of money and negated the need to infiltrate streaming services if they had simply invested half as much effort into customer retention as they do in customer acquisition.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Feb 4, 2016)

I haven't had cable in over ten years. I refuse to pay the prices they charge. I use an OTA antenna to get my local area channels, and I have a roku that I use for Netflix and hulu. Even with the cost of my internet, I'm paying a ton less than I did when I had cable. I don't miss it.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 4, 2016)

Wow, with all of the options out there, I'm surprised that ANYone has cable any more! The bottom line for me, is that there are some programs that I love to watch, so the idea of going without altogether seems harsh, although.....T.E.G., you reminded me of a time back in my college days when my roommate and I had a crappy old TV, and when it died, we had no money to get it fixed (back in the old days, we actually repaired things, instead of throwing them out and getting a new one, a strange concept for these days, but back then, it was just what you did) OK, I digress......so we thought we would just die without a TV!!! That lasted about three days, and then we started listening to more music, reading, and inviting friends over. When we finally had enough money to get the TV fixed, we decided not to. We just didn't miss it that much. So I know that if push came to shove, I could do without any TV at all, but until then, I'm spoiled and there are some shows that are just soooo good that I choose not to go without. But what I don't like is that I pay for many more stations than I ever watch. So I am enjoying exploring the options. 

I did sign up for a free trial of Hulu, and was surprised at what I discovered. I saw many of the shows that I watch on the Discovery channel and the History channel listed there, and thought, well that's good, I'll still be able to watch those. But when I went to watch one, the link took me to the Discovery channel website where I was asked to input my cable company info. I thought that was rather misleading, since many people want to use Hulu as an alternative to cable. I thought that listing it on the Hulu website, when it could actually only be viewed on the specific channel website, and then, only with a cable subscription, was kind of deceptive. So I emailed them with this concern. This is the reply I received. "Due to the licensing agreements with some of our content partners, some shows are only available through a participating TV provider. If you are a subscriber to an authenticating TV provider you can connect your account to Hulu for access to episodes from select shows the day after they air on TV." So I will not be signing up for Hulu, but I'm confident that I'll be able to find an answer that allows me to watch the programs I can't live without, but still save a whole lot of money. And thanks to all of you for the great ideas!


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 4, 2016)

We, since we have no cable, actually purchase the series we want to watch. May be pricey compared to the hulu netflix thing. So netflix, does that need home internet access hooked to the tv through wifi type of thing? That's probably the case, and why we dont have those services (no home net). We heard good things about series and bought them. GOT, walking dead, breaking bad, and now we're going to start the vikings waiting for the dvd release of season 5 (i believe) of GOT in march. We can go at our own pace, binge episodes on the weekend, take a break if busy, rewatch them etc. I prefer this so much to cable and being tied to a schedule. Also if kids are around, screening of television shows is so much easier with local programming only.


----------



## JPicasso (Feb 4, 2016)

Cord cutting.  It's a thing!

We've been off cable for about 4 years and no regrets.  We do have high speed internet, which we would need for work (I'm in software) anyways.  We pay about $20 total for Netflix and Hulu, and use a Roku box to serve up the channels.  We also have an amazon prime suscription for the shipping options, but there are shows and movies there also.

I do miss local news, but really I can internet that.  And we don't get any sports programming.  This could easily be a deal breaker for people.  I don't really mind, but when we hosted Thanksgiving with no Lions game available (Michigan family), it became apparent that there is real value in having sports channels available.

Mostly the TV is used by the kids and my wife.  What is amazing is that with so few commercials watched, we do not get the constant begging for stuff (from my kids, either!  ha!).  When they return from the week at grandma's house in the summer, they are full of "I want this toy, or that toy".  The advertising effect on children is really scary.

Hulu is great for all of your recent network programming, but they usually only have stuff for a few months.  then it goes off, so if you don't watch your series, you have to wait till netflix starts carrying the old season or hope that hulu will stock it again.  Right now, the netflix-hulu combo is a great deal.


----------



## Susie (Feb 4, 2016)

When I got married, I lost all my favorite channels, LOL.  I went from "everything" DirecTV to nothing.  Then we added basic cable (cheaper to get basic cable with phone and internet than just phone and internet with old phone company).  Anyway, I plan to buy the DVDs of my favorite series when they come out.  Life Below Zero, Alaska's Last Frontier, etc.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 4, 2016)

lionprincess00 said:


> We, since we have no cable, actually purchase the series we want to watch. May be pricey compared to the hulu netflix thing. So netflix, does that need home internet access hooked to the tv through wifi type of thing? That's probably the case, and why we dont have those services (no home net). We heard good things about series and bought them. GOT, walking dead, breaking bad, and now we're going to start the vikings waiting for the dvd release of season 5 (i believe) of GOT in march. We can go at our own pace, binge episodes on the weekend, take a break if busy, rewatch them etc. I prefer this so much to cable and being tied to a schedule. Also if kids are around, screening of television shows is so much easier with local programming only.



You need internet for streaming Netflix only. I miss when they had it that you originally paid for renting their DVDs and streaming together. The DVD service was solid.


----------



## maya (Feb 4, 2016)

I don't have a TV, so no cable for me. I do watch shows on Netflix, but they are mostly very old BBC shows from the 1980's and 1990's. But I do have internet that I am fairly sure is part of the cable company. The interent we had before stopped working when our neighborhood became higher density then it was previously.


----------



## Kamahido (Feb 4, 2016)

These cable/dish companies really need to adapt to the changing marketplace or they will go the way of the dodo bird.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 5, 2016)

Well, I hooked up my antenna today and much to my surprise, I get 15 channels. I figured I was out of luck for stations with old TV programs, but again to my surprise, I have several channels where I found, I Dream of Jeannie, Charlie's Angels, some old Western show, The Outer Limits, Murder She Wrote...so it doesn't look like I'll have to go without the oldies. I did discover after much moving of the antenna, rescanning for channels and general fussing around, that the antenna works better with my TV, if I remove the amplifier that came with it. I think I'm going to be very happy with this set up.  In case any of you are interested, this is the antenna I'm using. 
http://www.1byone.com/TV-Accessories/Paper-Thin-TV-Antenna/OUS00-0568
I got it on Amazon for $29.99.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Well, I hooked up my antenna today and much to my surprise, I get 15 channels. I figured I was out of luck for stations with old TV programs, but again to my surprise, I have several channels where I found, I Dream of Jeannie, Charlie's Angels, some old Western show, The Outer Limits, Murder She Wrote...so it doesn't look like I'll have to go without the oldies. I did discover after much moving of the antenna, rescanning for channels and general fussing around, that the antenna works better with my TV, if I remove the amplifier that came with it. I think I'm going to be very happy with this set up.  In case any of you are interested, this is the antenna I'm using.
> http://www.1byone.com/TV-Accessories/Paper-Thin-TV-Antenna/OUS00-0568
> I got it on Amazon for $29.99.



I have a different style one. I just don't get the benefits thanks to my location and living in a brick building.


----------



## newbie (Feb 5, 2016)

I have never had cable. We didn't get it either when the local channels became difficult to get. Never missed it. We share a Netflix account with someone  and occasionally use our Amazon Prime and that's been good enough for us. We are probably missing out on major pop culture experiences but my son will just have to be a dinosaur that way.


----------



## paillo (Feb 5, 2016)

My TV won't let me watch PBS shows. I think I need Hulu for that and I'm not crazy about them.





Arimara said:


> The only shows I've tried go get on Hulu have all been a bust. Maybe it's my rural area in Virginia, but I've paid for shows I couldn't watch -- endless buffering, can't get through more than about a minute without them quitting on me


----------



## Steve85569 (Feb 5, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Well, I hooked up my antenna today and much to my surprise, I get 15 channels. I figured I was out of luck for stations with old TV programs, but again to my surprise, I have several channels where I found, I Dream of Jeannie, Charlie's Angels, some old Western show, The Outer Limits, Murder She Wrote...so it doesn't look like I'll have to go without the oldies. I did discover after much moving of the antenna, rescanning for channels and general fussing around, that the antenna works better with my TV, if I remove the amplifier that came with it. I think I'm going to be very happy with this set up.  In case any of you are interested, this is the antenna I'm using.
> http://www.1byone.com/TV-Accessories/Paper-Thin-TV-Antenna/OUS00-0568
> I got it on Amazon for $29.99.



Strangely enough the amplifiers that are out there are still for analog signal not digital. Digital signal is very directional too so if you're off the beam there's just nothing there.


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 5, 2016)

Arimara said:


> You need internet for streaming Netflix only. I miss when they had it that you originally paid for renting their DVDs and streaming together. The DVD service was solid.



I have Netflix only for DVD service, I don't do the streaming cause our internet/cell service sucks in our house cause the walls are built with chicken wire.


----------



## Arimara (Feb 6, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> I have Netflix only for DVD service, I don't do the streaming cause our internet/cell service sucks in our house cause the walls are built with chicken wire.



I'd love to have that instead of streaming my my kid likes to stream her shows... even the ones in spanish, which I can't teach her (on top of relying on subtitles to help me out).


----------



## MsHarryWinston (Feb 10, 2016)

We are a Netflix home. No cable just Netflix.


----------



## amd (Feb 10, 2016)

I have NetFlix and Hulu. I rely on FaceBook for local news. Haha! Not really but kind of. I follow the local news channel on FB and get world news on my Stitcher app. I haven't had cable since 2007. It was just crazy to pay $40 per month for the kids shows in the morning and maybe one or two shows a week in the evening for me. When I lived in town I used rabbit ears to get local channels. Didn't work as well when I moved out to the country.


----------



## dtalche (Feb 12, 2016)

I cut the cord years ago and got my mom to do so as well. A first just had Netflix and Amazon Prime, with some purchases for things I didn't want to wait a season for or new I'd want to re-watch enough not to want to deal with potential loss when the services contracts changed. Mom is on my stuff so I have added Acorn TV (lots of BBC stuff) and just recently Sling TV since she wanted HGTV and Sling lets you get that and several other cable stations like A&E or ESPN without the cable pass their websites require. Sling was $20 and it has a set of per-configured channels that you can then add on extra packages so it works kind of like a mini streaming cable package. Unlike Netflix it is live streaming so there are commercials.


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 14, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Have any of you out there cut the cord? I've been frustrated with cable for a long time. It's always really bothered me that I pay every month for dozens of channels that I never watch. Grrrrrrr! So I've started taking steps toward cutting the cord. I have Amazon Prime, so that gives me lots of movies and TV shows, too. I got Amazon Fire TV, so that I can watch all of what I get from Prime, on my TV. I'm getting an over the air antennae so that I can get local stations. I was disappointed that there were a few channels that I'd miss, like the Discovery channel, NatGeo, and the History channel, but I discovered that the few "must have" shows from those channels are available to buy on Amazon Prime, and I can get them even cheaper by buying the whole season. This is looking better and better!  I was thinking of getting Netflix or Hulu, but I'm not sure I'll even need them. I was wondering if any of you out there might have any tips for me that I've overlooked.


Well partially. What I did do was down grade my cable from the almost $300.00 a month, to just basic cable. I then purchased a Roku and Apple tv. They both have more channels than the cable companies and they're free. Used to be a time when if you wanted some of the premium cable channels you had to have a subscription with your cable company. Not anymore. Now you can have HBO, Showtime etc. I take advantage of the free trials they offer through Roku.


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you all!  You are giving me much needed info to talk to the hubby about cutting the cord!  Keep them coming!


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 14, 2016)

paillo said:


> My TV won't let me watch PBS shows. I think I need Hulu for that and I'm not crazy about them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Soapsavvy (Feb 14, 2016)

Oh, I forgot to tell you that I also have 2 HD antenna's and I do subscribe to Netflix. No way I'm going to miss House Of Cards!!!!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 14, 2016)

Soapsavvy said:


> Oh, I forgot to tell you that I also have 2 HD antenna's and I do subscribe to Netflix. No way I'm going to miss House Of Cards!!!!



Kevin Spacey is soo good in that. I love/hate him in every episode... cannot wait for the next season.


----------



## CaraBou (Feb 14, 2016)

We haven't had cable in 9 years.  Just various combos over time of OTA, Netflix and Amazon Prime.  Our TV crapped out in December and we haven't even bothered to replaced it yet. There are so many other things to do with time -- and money!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Feb 17, 2016)

Getting ready to do this myself.

We've had an antenna for years and get good signal from local broadcast, but the OTA DVRs were seriously lacking until recently.  (I don't watch anything when it's actually on because I want to skip commercials.)  Recently, however, several decent options have appeared in this area.  I'm probably going to go with the Tablo DVR and Amazon Firesticks at the TV's - though I'm still researching the TV-side devices, largely because I want one that works with my Harmony universal remote and will interface with my sound system.

We already have Netflix and Prime, so those are sunk costs, and OTA obviates a Hulu subscription.  We'll probably add Sling for $20, so at the end of the process I'll save about $75/month.


----------



## IrishLass (Feb 17, 2016)

Never had cable, so no cord to cut here. We don't use any of the other paid subscription services either. We've always just watched whatever broadcasts over the local airwaves for free, which in our area is actually plenty. We're able to pick up _more_ than enough channels to waste our time with. :razz: We DVR all our TV favorites to watch at our leisure..... and to be able fast forward through all the commercials, of course. lol 

We've found a good handful of channels to watch on YouTube as well.


IrishLass


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 21, 2016)

BrewerGeorge said:


> Getting ready to do this myself.
> 
> We've had an antenna for years and get good signal from local broadcast, but the OTA DVRs were seriously lacking until recently.  (I don't watch anything when it's actually on because I want to skip commercials.)  Recently, however, several decent options have appeared in this area.  I'm probably going to go with the Tablo DVR and Amazon Firesticks at the TV's - though I'm still researching the TV-side devices, largely because I want one that works with my Harmony universal remote and will interface with my sound system.
> 
> We already have Netflix and Prime, so those are sunk costs, and OTA obviates a Hulu subscription.  We'll probably add Sling for $20, so at the end of the process I'll save about $75/month.



Yes, I was also thinking about how I would miss the ability to record shows when I wasn't home, or just to keep, so I looked into a DVR. This is the one that I was leaning towards, in case you want to take a look. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J05QJPG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
Now, I'm off to check out the Tablo.


----------



## Deedles (Feb 21, 2016)

Last week I finally signed up for the Netflix trial. So far we're loving it. I'm still learning how to navigate it and have stumbled across some great shows. The only thing I miss about commercials is potty breaks and quick household chores!


----------



## BrewerGeorge (Feb 21, 2016)

navigator9 said:


> Yes, I was also thinking about how I would miss the ability to record shows when I wasn't home, or just to keep, so I looked into a DVR. This is the one that I was leaning towards, in case you want to take a look. http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00J05QJPG/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20
> Now, I'm off to check out the Tablo.


That Channel Master would be my choice if I only had one TV.  But we need to feed programming to three or four sets around the house. That Tablo sends video across Ethernet/Wifi to a Roku/AppleTV/Chromecast/etc device.


----------



## navigator9 (Feb 21, 2016)

BrewerGeorge said:


> That Channel Master would be my choice if I only had one TV.  But we need to feed programming to three or four sets around the house. That Tablo sends video across Ethernet/Wifi to a Roku/AppleTV/Chromecast/etc device.



Good to know, thanks George!


----------

